# Lanyard I Made For My Panther



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

I wrapped the handle with new paracord, and made a lanyard for my Panther by Jorge Sprav..


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

sweet lanyard, do you have a tutorial on how you wrapped it


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very nice work, lanyards are highly underrated, nice collection of ss's you are getting.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job


----------

